# Rate my scape.



## creedjonny22 (22 Jan 2018)

This is my first aqua scape so let me know if you think i can add anything. I was thinking of adding something tall & dark green at the back mid-left... Any suggestions?








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (23 Jan 2018)

creedjonny22 said:


> This is my first aqua scape so let me know if you think i can add anything. I was thinking of adding something tall & dark green at the back mid-left... Any suggestions?Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Personally - I would leave it as it is - good growth with your hair grass

Paul


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 Feb 2018)

Maybe it's me, but it could use some more hight, Maybe some Rotala at the back or a few big stones.


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Feb 2018)

Tall hairgrass at the back?


----------



## Napoleon (24 Feb 2018)

Nice tank I would defo add some tall hair grass at the back


----------



## Smells Fishy (24 Feb 2018)

Your missing wood. A nice bonsai tree at the back left might look good.


----------



## Keith GH (25 Feb 2018)

creedjonny22

If I was to rate your tank I would say less than average.   On the plus side it looks like you have very strong healthy plant growth.
It requires height as its just too flat.   Your inhabitants do not have any shelter from your lighting which is not a good practice for them.

Keith


----------



## Angus (25 Feb 2018)

One thing i would say is you need to bring the rocks closer together and achieve some height, look to achieve the 1/3rd to 2/3rds golden rule of picture composition, doesn't really need any other plants or wood IMO, just needs more height in the hardscape.


----------



## Fisher2007 (28 Feb 2018)

Do you mind me asking for some more info on your set up?  I see it's a juwel - which one?  LED's and if so which?  CO2, etc, etc

Cheers


----------



## Sakura83 (30 Apr 2018)

I like it. Any problems with algae on the stones?


----------

